# Multi phone car charger



## Robertino (May 5, 2017)

Guys,

Is there such car charger with different type connectors coming out of it? Micro usb, usb type c and apple connector (don`t know what its called). So that the customer can charge all types of phones and tablets while on journey.

Thank you


----------



## Stevenscott704 (May 4, 2017)

See attached


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WHXRGL4/?tag=ubne0c-20 and then just buy the cords you want to provide...


----------



## Robertino (May 5, 2017)

What are the most common connectors these days? I know of following:

1. Micro USB - I would said half of Android the phones.
2. USB type C - many of 2016 -.... Android phone
3. Lightning connector - Apple iPhones and iPads

These three probably cover 90% of the market. Any more?


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Stevenscott704 said:


> See attached


I like that cable! Mate a couple of them to the charger I linked, and almost perfection (needs usb-c)!


----------



## Robertino (May 5, 2017)

wb6vpm said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WHXRGL4/?tag=ubne0c-20 and then just buy the cords you want to provide...


Good idea, didn`t think of that. But how much power car socket can supply? Can it charge my phone & customers phone at the same time? What about 3 phones - two customer phones +mine?


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Robertino said:


> Good idea, didn`t think of that. But how much power car socket can supply? Can it charge my phone & customers phone at the same time? What about 3 phones - two customer phones +mine?


it provides full 2.4A to each outlet. I've used Anker for years, never had a problem!


----------



## Robertino (May 5, 2017)

I`ll have to get this because my own phone has usb type c and my cable is type c on both ends. then I can just three additional cables for customers.

https://www.anker.com/products/A2240011


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Robertino said:


> I`ll have to get this because my own phone has usb type c and my cable is type c on both ends. then I can just three additional cables for customers.
> 
> https://www.anker.com/products/A2240011


Or you could use this one:
https://www.anker.com/products/A8163011


----------

